# Islamic persecution



## apoint (Dec 4, 2010)

Pakistan Cleric Offers Reward for Killing Christian Woman 
VOA News 04 December 2010 

Photo: AP 
Hardline Pakistani cleric Maulana Yousef Qureshi, center, addresses a rally against Christian woman Asia Bibi in Peshawar, Pakistan, 03 Dec 2010
A Pakistani cleric says if the government does not hang a Christian mother of five convicted last month of blasphemy against Islam, then his mosque will offer a reward of $6,000 to anyone who kills her. Yousef Qureshi issued the call Friday. 

Pakistan's Minister for Minority Affairs Shabaz Bhatti has recommended that Asia Bibi be pardoned or released from prison if her pending court appeal is not quickly addressed. 

Bibi has denied claims by local women that she made derogatory remarks about the Prophet Muhammad. 

Bibi is the first woman condemned to die under Pakistan's blasphemy law.  Convictions under the law are common, but no executions have ever been carried out. 

During her trial, Bibi told the court Muslim villagers were pressing her to accept Islam.  She said she is being prosecuted because of her religion. 

Bibi's husband says the family has been forced to flee their home near Lahore because of threats on his wife's life if she is released from prison. 

Pakistan's Christians, who make up less than five percent of the country's 175 million people, have long complained of discrimination.  Christian and human rights groups have expressed shock at Bibi's death sentence and have begun an online petition calling for Pakistan blasphemy law to be repealed.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 4, 2010)

No matter what anyone says, those people aren't serving God the creator of the universe.

They serve satan himself.

They will lie, cheat, or steal for their religions sake.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 4, 2010)

The Religion of Peace strikes again.


----------



## apoint (Dec 4, 2010)

You can tell by their faces they serve a forgiving, joyful, loving, tolerant god of peace.?


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> No matter what anyone says, those people aren't serving God the creator of the universe.
> 
> They serve satan himself.
> 
> They will lie, cheat, or steal for their religions sake.



AMEN that is so true. john 10:10


----------



## formula1 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re:*

The story here is not about the evil in Islam.  I mean, really, is anyone surprised by that? The real story is the power of a faithful witness for Jesus Christ. 

Thank you Father for the faithful witness Asia Bibi. May Your Glory shine as a witness in the earth through her faithfulness.  May it return a harvest of souls to Your kingdom!


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 6, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> The Religion of Peace strikes again.



These are merely radicals...not the normal every day peace loving accepting muslims.


----------



## Tim L (Dec 6, 2010)

I've actually heard people say their just "confused".....


----------



## huntmore (Dec 6, 2010)

Rouster said:


> I've actually heard people say their just "confused".....



Oh there confused all right and stupid!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2010)

And Muslims in this country can't wait for Sharia law to be enforced here..


----------



## Land45 (Dec 6, 2010)

AMEN Formula1!


----------



## apoint (Dec 6, 2010)

formula1 said:


> The story here is not about the evil in Islam.  I mean, really, is anyone surprised by that? The real story is the power of a faithful witness for Jesus Christ.
> 
> Thank you Father for the faithful witness Asia Bibi. May Your Glory shine as a witness in the earth through her faithfulness.  May it return a harvest of souls to Your kingdom!



 This is true but the real story is about good and pure evil.
 A true Christian would never bow down to Allah. The more Muslims see what a nut case religion their in the more they will  leave Islam and turn to Christ. I see it a Christians Duty to the great commision to point out the One True God.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 27, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> These are merely radicals...not the normal every day peace loving accepting muslims.



That's what joy blow-hard and whoopie doo-doo goldbut said
when they walked out on Bill O on "the view"


----------



## Big7 (Dec 29, 2010)

*What you really need to know:*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qYbaln3Uqfc?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qYbaln3Uqfc?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Vernon Holt (Dec 29, 2010)

Your President sez that islam is one of the world's great religions!!


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 30, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> No matter what anyone says, those people aren't serving God the creator of the universe.
> 
> They serve satan himself.
> 
> They will lie, cheat, or steal for their religions sake.



Well actually they are ignorant.....Esau was basically cast out, and he took what he learned as a 'believer' up to the point he was kicked out and therefore began Islam, that's why the first four chapters of the OT and Koran are the same and Esau split and from then on the rest was made up and radical islam lives in OT times, haven't even crossed Jordan.  Islam is still in the wilderness.  And the Jews win..


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 30, 2010)

Vernon Holt said:


> Your President sez that islam is one of the world's great religions!!



Who's your prez? and what does he sez?


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 30, 2010)

That guy looks like an elf! Maybe one of Santa's helpers. Apparently he hates his own persona and wishes to inflict pain on others for his physical short commings. Maybe Christians should donate $600,000.00 to have him killed. Not a bad idea, right?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 30, 2010)

Rich Kaminski said:


> That guy looks like an elf! Maybe one of Santa's helpers. Apparently he hates his own persona and wishes to inflict pain on others for his physical short commings. Maybe Christians should donate $600,000.00 to have him killed. Not a bad idea, right?



Nope, that's the little gnome from the Expedia commercials. Didn't know he was a Muslim.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 6, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> No matter what anyone says, those people aren't serving God the creator of the universe.
> 
> They serve satan himself.
> 
> They will lie, cheat, or steal for their religions sake.


Absolutely hit the nail on the head Ronnie! Either you serve the Lord God or you serve His enemy, Satan himself. There is no middle ground. The battle lines are quite clear!


----------

